# Deinstall after incomplete compile



## Fleet (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

How do I delete what is installed/left on the system after a suspended "make install clean"? I started to make gnome2 from ports but decided I'd rather use gnome2-lite.

Best regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2010)

[cmd=]make deinstall clean distclean[/cmd] should clear it right up.


----------



## Fleet (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you. This was what I needed.
Bonus question: The build/installation process didn't ran very long, but what can I do about eventually installed dependencies?

Best regards.


----------

